# Please vote for Flurry



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

http://members.aol.com/iluvpwcs/contest.html

Please vote for Flurry


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

OK. Here we go.....Go Flurry!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Voted....


----------



## AshRike (Dec 24, 2004)

Voted. He's adorable.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Voted! That Dachs sure has a lot of votes already... how is that possible!! ? OK...let's win this one!!!


----------



## Schatzi (Jan 20, 2005)

I votet,,,,lol can we vote more then once hahaha


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Jan 31 2005, 07:13 AM
> *Voted! That Dachs sure has a lot of votes already... how is that possible!! ? OK...let's win this one!!!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=32464*


[/QUOTE]


The dachs votes were at 5 when I voted for Flurry, I voted immediately following the notice in my email, I don't know how it is possible either.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I just now voted again at another computer. We've really got to get behind this to beat the Dach.... come on everyone.... 

Sheryl... be sure to remind us every day with the link... thanks!!


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Jan 31 2005, 10:04 AM
> *I just now voted again at another computer. We've really got to get behind this to beat the Dach.... come on everyone....
> 
> Sheryl... be sure to remind us every day with the link... thanks!!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=32484*


[/QUOTE]


I will Flurry is at 13% the dachs at 46% We need votes


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

Awe your Flurry looks so happy in that birthday hat! What a great picture. And sorry to say but that dachshund shot is a great one too. Mid air, that had to be hard. He looks like he is flying. I had a dachshund when I was a teen but he was outside playing with a stray mutt we had taken in and when my father came home from church the mutt pushed my Toby under the car and he died at the vets a little while later. It broke my heart. I loved that dog and he was only a year old. I was in Massachusetts getting a surgery when he died so I didn't get to say goodbye. He was my best friend. I have been trying to talk John into getting a dachshund for a play mate for Fantasia since we didn't get that Maltese but he doesn't want anymore dogs till we move out of this apartment, and then he wants a Lab. 
Anyway I voted and will vote everyday. GO FLURRY!!!


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

I voted for that Party Animal!







Now I'll go to my husband's computer and vote again!

But, yeah, those flying ears are appealing but not as much as a Party Animal like Flurry....


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Voted


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Jan 31 2005, 10:36 AM
> *Voted
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=32499*


[/QUOTE]


Thanks I sent the Flying Flurry photo too but they didn't use it

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...&cmd=si&img=855


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I LOVE the Flying Flurry.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Will vote when I get home...can't get on the site at work.


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

I voted!


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

just voted....


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

I just voted too!! The flying flurry pic is adorable too!


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

AWE! Flying Flurry is sooo precious!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

AWWWWW I LOVE THE PICTURE!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Voted


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Voted...and will everyday until it ends...


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

voted


----------



## 2happymalts (May 19, 2004)

voted, remind us, or I will forget.....flurry has to win, what a cutey


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

That doxie must have a board that's voting for him. Otherwise how could he be getting so many votes? Go Flurry.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Come on everyone... let's pull together on this and beat that Doxie... let's show them that a Maltese board can do it!


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

Just voted. Go Flurry!


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

Voted! And will vote again tomorrow, both home and at work. BTW - the Flying Flurry is a riot!! :lol:


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

Done! But a Dachshund is winning......


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I voted 2 times already... but still SIMON is winning!!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Voted


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Voted too!


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

Dachs at 100 
Flurry at 44 that is all of you thank you so much!
doesn't look good


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sherylmint_@Feb 1 2005, 11:57 AM
> *Dachs at 100
> Flurry at 44 that is all of you thank you so much!
> doesn't look good
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I voted go flurry go!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i voted....maybe the spoiled dachshund forum will slack off....there is still a chance!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Voted


----------



## 2happymalts (May 19, 2004)

voted, we still stand a chance....go flurry


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

Just voted and we only have 53 votes. 

<span style="font-family:Optima"><span style="font-family:Geneva">VOTE - VOTE - VOTE</span>


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mylittlebella_@Feb 1 2005, 05:14 PM
> *Just voted and we only have 53 votes.
> 
> <span style="font-family:Optima"><span style="font-family:Geneva">VOTE - VOTE - VOTE</span>
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=32841*


[/QUOTE]











Thank you so much!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Gosh, the lab is now #2...... We've gotta pull this out...... Flurry is so darn cute!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Hey Sheryl.... just had a thought... wouldn't it be so cool if all 6,000 or so of Flurry's friends on Dogster voted for him... !!!


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Feb 1 2005, 08:44 PM
> *Hey Sheryl.... just had a thought... wouldn't it be so cool if all 6,000 or so of Flurry's friends on Dogster voted for him... !!!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=32878*


[/QUOTE]


It would take a week to invite them all. Maybe I will start with the malts!!


----------



## Nicolle916 (Nov 1, 2004)

Just wanted to let you know that I've been voting every day...I just haven't been posting here everytime. I'm still voting!

Nicolle


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

I put my 3 votes in, lol  
He's is now in 3rd place


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

Voted again, and will vote today at work!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

VOTED, will vote eveyday Comeon ppl ,vote.


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

Voted, sorry I didn't vote yesterday, my computer wouldn't get online. I had to steal my husband's wireless because for some reason my wire isn't working.


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

Just voted

<span style="font-family:Optima">THIRD PLACE...that's so not acceptable. VOTE VOTE VOTE!!!!</span>


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sherylmint+Feb 1 2005, 09:01 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It would take a week to invite them all. Maybe I will start with the malts!!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=32880
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sherylmint+Feb 2 2005, 11:08 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=32955
[/B][/QUOTE]


He needs at least 10 votes just to come in second place, please vote


----------



## 2happymalts (May 19, 2004)

voted----flurry can do it---everyone vote...........


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Voted again. We have 2 that are against us!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I've also voted every day. Just don't understand how that Doxie AND the Lab are getting more votes! Darn.


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Voted!!







Will try to log on and vote each day. Lets all help Flurry win after all the malts are the most adorable!


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

We are in a tie for second and 48 votes to tie first!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sherylmint_@Feb 2 2005, 10:17 PM
> *We are in a tie for second and 48 votes to tie first!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=33070*


[/QUOTE]

Great!! I've been voting twice each day! If each of us on SM can tell one friend about the vote that could really help.... let's do it!!!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Great idea. One friend or relative each day.....I've got my daughter voting. Come on everyone. We can do this.....


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

*This morning..... now in 2nd place!!*


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I just now sent an email to 10 friends asking for their votes. What the heck... nothing to lose.... If a few of you would do the same.... we may be able to win one for Flurry! Here's the email I sent.... just copy and paste it in to some emails....

"Good Morning.... I hate to bother you with this ..... but...... a friend on my Maltese discussion board has her dog in a doggy photo contest and she needs votes for her dog. There is no prize for winning... just the "thrill". Right now her Maltese, Flurry, is in 2nd place. If you could take a second to vote for him, there may be a chance that he could win. 

You may get a couple pop-up boxes but nothing bad will happen for clicking and voting. Her dog is the 3rd on the left... the one in the birthday hat. Click on the 3rd radio button on the left.
http://members.aol.com/iluvpwcs/contest.html (You can vote once per day.)

Thank you so much!!"

Hey... I swear I just now got this email back from one of them.....
"No problem... I just voted and made myself a reminder to do it again in the morning! Let's hope she wins!" 

See, people don't mind!

EDIT: Just now heard from another one... and got another vote!!


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

Just voted again and was happy to see Flurry in second place.


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

Ok gang...we're in 2nd place and not too far from first. I think we can do this and be first so get voting my friends... VOTE


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Voted!


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

I voted 3 times! It's getting closer we are only about 30 votes away!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

This is frustrating... I just now tried to vote at work and it said I had already voted... I haven't voted yet on this computer ... And one of the people I had sent my email to said that he got the same message..... I totally cleared my cache and did a hard refresh and still got the message!!!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

I just voted again! Flurry's catching up!!!


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Feb 3 2005, 12:45 PM
> *This is frustrating... I just now tried to vote at work and it said I had already voted... I haven't voted yet on this computer ... And one of the people I had sent my email to said that he got the same message..... I totally cleared my cache and did a hard refresh and still got the message!!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


That happened to me too








We need 30 votes


----------



## 2happymalts (May 19, 2004)

voted it is sooooo close....


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2happymalts_@Feb 3 2005, 04:02 PM
> *voted it is sooooo close....
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=33185*


[/QUOTE]



We need 29 votes!


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

Please, Please Vote!!!!!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

We're close now! Keep voting...


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

Voted again!


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

I just voted and Flurry is catching up!














I'll keep on voting!!! Oh btw Flurry flying is way to cute!


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

I'm emailing friends and family!!


----------



## AshRike (Dec 24, 2004)

I just voted again. I didn't realize that we could vote more than once.







It's close. 19 more votes to win!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AshRike_@Feb 4 2005, 05:04 AM
> *I just voted again.  I didn't realize that we could vote more than once.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Yes, everyone.... you can vote once per day... keep voting!!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Getting to be a close race!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

20 more votes to get 1st place!!


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

We are so close...I'm sending the link to my friends so they can vote.

<span style="font-family:Optima">We have to win!!!!</span>


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

ok, I sent it to my mom and my BF (which we're in a fight but I don't care...he better vote if he knows what's good for him







)


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

14 more votes to win !!!


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

voted again. 178 to 192 Wow it's a close one! 24% to 26% and leaving the lab in the dust lol.


----------



## 2happymalts (May 19, 2004)

voted, and it is sooooo close......


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

voted, I think so only needs a few more


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

VOTED!







Just need 11 more to WIN


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

Voted again 10 more!!


----------



## Shareyn (Jan 26, 2005)

I voted. Tried to vote twice, but got caught.

Good luck. 

Sharon


----------



## Shareyn (Jan 26, 2005)

I just got three people here at work to vote for Flurry and I sent an email to four of my relatives asking them to vote. Hope this helps.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Shareyn_@Feb 4 2005, 02:55 PM
> *I just got three people here at work to vote for Flurry and I sent an email to four of my relatives asking them to vote.  Hope this helps.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=33454*


[/QUOTE]

Great... I think at this point that every single vote will be important... it is a very close race....

Unfortunately several people I asked to vote have tried but kept getting the message that they have already voted.... There are at least 5-8 lost votes....
I couldn't vote at work myself yesterday... kept getting that message... bummer!!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Voted again Flurry is only behind by 6.Sooooooooo close,I will vote when I get home from the shop tonite too.


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

We voted!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Something is weird...I know several people who have voted and Flurry is still at 194 and the Doxy keeps going up..... Maybe it is slow to update.... ??


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

I vote from 3 different computers only one is letting me vote. The others say I voted when I haven't yet. I have invited 400 maltese owners from dogster, all my friends & family and emailing strangers emails with maltese in the name. I have stayed up inviting people and gottenj up early and yet no matter how much we vote the doxie has a bunch more votes. Maybe I am being paranoid but I can't figure this out. I am going to go to a public computer to vote again if I have to, staples has an online computer, lol a few of them .


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

It records you IP address or something. I tried getting people at work to vote but all of the computer in our office have the same IP address (or whatever it records) so it only lets 1 computer from each IP address vote.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sherylmint_@Feb 4 2005, 04:41 PM
> *I vote from 3 different computers only one is letting me vote. The others say I voted when I haven't yet. I have invited 400 maltese owners from dogster, all my friends & family and emailing strangers emails with maltese in the name. I have stayed up inviting people and gottenj up early and yet no matter how much we vote the doxie has a bunch more votes. Maybe I am being paranoid but I can't figure this out. I am going to go to a public computer to vote again if I have to, staples has an online computer, lol a few of them .
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Sheryl, this is weird. I just got this email from one of the people I had asked to vote: "Tried voting again. I didn't get the notice that I had voted, but it didn't register a vote. Forwarded your e-mail to my hotmail account and tried to vote there. Got the same thing 'You have already voted in this poll'! Don't understand."

There are a zillion votes that are not getting tabulated!!!


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Feb 4 2005, 04:47 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sheryl, this is weird. I just got this email from one of the people I had asked to vote: "Tried voting again. I didn't get the notice that I had voted, but it didn't register a vote. Forwarded your e-mail to my hotmail account and tried to vote there. Got the same thing 'You have already voted in this poll'! Don't understand."

There are a zillion votes that are not getting tabulated!!!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=33485
[/B][/QUOTE]
I know it is not fair the doxie just got 3 votes in 5 mins. He is ahead by 30 votes. flurry 198 dox is at 224


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sherylmint+Feb 4 2005, 04:49 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]
I know it is not fair the doxie just got 3 votes in 5 mins. He is ahead by 30 votes. flurry 198 dox is at 224
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=33486
[/B][/QUOTE]

I wrote the poll people an email about this....


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

Doxie ahead by 40 votes








VOTE VOTE VOTE


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

Voted again.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sherylmint_@Feb 4 2005, 07:32 PM
> *Doxie ahead by 40 votes
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Sheryl, I certainly don't want to accuse anyone of cheating but it is just very odd to me that as soon as the contest opened there were 50 votes for the doxy. Then yesterday as soon as we were closing in on the doxy's votes, all of a sudden another 50 or so votes popped up for the doxy. This just doesn't seem "normal" to me. Perhaps there are ways around the polling system that computer-savvy people are aware of so they can manipulate the voting ???


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

Simon (Dachshund) 29% 270 

Chewie (Chihuahua) 6% 59 
Frodo (Lab) 4% 41 
Sonoma (Alaskan Malamute) 2% 19 

Flurry (Maltese) 24% 224 

Bailey (Doberman Pinscher) 6% 51
Jake (Lab) 17% 161 
Hope, Nicky, & DJ (Lhasa Apsos) 1% 11 
Leia (Dachshund) 5% 45 
Chloe (Chihuahua) 5% 46 

927 votes total 

It is a close race lets VOTE


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

it wouldnt let me vote this morning...maybe b/c i voted late last night...i dont know


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Feb 5 2005, 08:53 AM
> *it wouldnt let me vote this morning...maybe b/c i voted late last night...i dont know
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

See, that's what I mean... There were a ton more votes and it is not taking them! I wrote to the guy who runs the contest but haven't heard back from him.

We're supposed to be able to vote once per day.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

This is really cr**py. I'm starting to really feel like there is cheating going on. I can vote everyday, but not until 24 hours after the previous vote. I'm leaving for Louisville, KY in a little while so I won't be able to vote again. I don't see how we can get enough votes to win at this rate.


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Feb 5 2005, 07:07 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sheryl, I certainly don't want to accuse anyone of cheating but it is just very odd to me that as soon as the contest opened there were 50 votes for the doxy. Then yesterday as soon as we were closing in on the doxy's votes, all of a sudden another 50 or so votes popped up for the doxy. This just doesn't seem "normal" to me. Perhaps there are ways around the polling system that computer-savvy people are aware of so they can manipulate the voting ???
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=33566
[/B][/QUOTE]


I know the Doxie is cheating, not all of flurrys votes register and the doxie goes up by a real lot a votes per minute. I think someone who knows this doxie is a computer genius. I have tried renaming my computer that doesn't work the only way to do it is to change your IP address and vote again, unless they have figured a better way.


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

Voted again. If that doxie IS cheating, at least his win won't feel very good.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

*MESSAGE FOR JOE:*</span>

JOE, Please read these last few posts and let us know what you think. You're computer savvy.... what's going on with this contest!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Well, you all won't believe this... here is the email I got from "Cheryl" the owner of the contest. I had written with a question about the voting. She wrote back:"Please see the 'Trouble voting' link below the contest." I told her I had already been to that page. And then I mentioned about the Doxy having 50 votes at the beginning of the contest and that votes weren't getting counted, etc. Here is her reply. IMHO this is very rude and mean spirited.

"When the contest opened, everyone had 0 votes, no one started out with 50! There is no way for us to edit the votes (or cheat) once the poll is created. We are using a poll server so we have no control over any of it. This is just a stupid contest, there are no prizes. We made the trouble shooting page so we wouldn't have to deal with these situations. So if the solution isn't on that page, we can't help you. We have a real life and don't care to be bothered with such trivial stuff."


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Feb 5 2005, 02:23 PM
> *Well,  you all won't believe this... here is the email I got from "Cheryl" the owner of the contest. I had written with a question about the voting. She wrote back:"Please see the 'Trouble voting' link below the contest." I told her I had already been to that page. And then I mentioned about the Doxy having 50 votes at the beginning of the contest and that votes weren't getting counted, etc. Here is her reply. IMHO this is very rude and mean spirited.
> 
> "When the contest opened, everyone had 0 votes, no one started out with 50!  There is no way for us to edit the votes (or cheat) once the poll is created.  We are using a poll server so we have no control over any of it.  This is just a stupid contest, there are no prizes.  We made the trouble shooting page so we wouldn't have to deal with these situations.  So if the solution isn't on that page, we can't help you.  We have a real life and don't care to be bothered with such trivial stuff."
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=33651*


[/QUOTE]


 How rude!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

Whoa!! Why would someone like that be involved in a poll or anything for that matter!!


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

Sounds like Cheryl owns a doxie, she is very rude. Why have a contest if you are not going to take it seriously? A lot of people have forwarded messages to me, all upset about this contest, even my dogster mailbox has complaints from other malt owners who have tried to vote for Flurry and couldn't. people who don't even know me and recieved a forwarded message have written to say they are having trouble voting and are upset about it and that they are angry and trying harder. I sent out 100+ messages a day that have been forwarded to their friends and so on. I know all of you have been voting plus me a few times a day, plus I emailed 400+ Maltese owners on dogster, plus all "maltese" in email addresses I could think of, plus an entire pig placement network of people, all who are telling me the contest is fixed, manipulated or not allowing them to vote. I just got a vote in for Flurry after trying all day and the doxie went up 1 vote and Flurry did not change. I can not believe how rude these people are I am sure the contestants worked hard on their photo's and are taking it seriously. I would like to thank everyone for your votes, all your support through this disturbing matter. I thought I was going crazy when Flurry was only 10 votes behind My hubbys work friends were going home to vote and I watched as the the doxie got 50 votes in a minute, it is not possible. Someone is doing something to generate this mess.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sherylmint_@Feb 5 2005, 05:29 PM
> *Sounds like Cheryl owns a doxie, she is very rude. Why have a contest if you are not going to take it seriously? A lot of people have forwarded messages to me, all upset about this contest, even my dogster mailbox has complaints from other malt owners who have tried to vote for Flurry and couldn't. people who don't even know me and recieved a forwarded message  have written to say they are having trouble voting and are upset about it and that they are angry and trying harder. I sent out 100+ messages a day that have been forwarded to their friends and so on. I know all of you have been voting plus me a few times a day, plus I emailed 400+ Maltese owners on dogster, plus all "maltese" in email addresses I could think of, plus an entire pig placement network of people, all who are telling me the contest is fixed, manipulated or not allowing them to vote. I just got a vote in for Flurry after trying all day and the doxie went up 1 vote and Flurry did not change. I can not believe how rude these people are I am sure the contestants worked hard on their photo's and are taking it seriously. I would like to thank everyone for your votes, all your support through this disturbing matter. I thought I was going crazy when Flurry was only 10 votes behind My hubbys work friends were going home to vote and I watched as the the doxie got 50 votes in a minute, it is not possible. Someone is doing something to generate this mess.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=33677*


[/QUOTE]

Sheryl, it just may be that their server is totally not working right but they just don't care. It appears that the contest is just a way to get people to the site to read the ads so Cheryl can collect money from the advertisers. It seems to be pretty much bogus, based on the experience with Flurry's entry. BTW, she is a Corgi owner, per some of the links in her email.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

with that kind of response i dont think we should support them any more. i cant believe that person would have such an attitude!


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Feb 5 2005, 04:50 PM
> *with that kind of response i dont think we should support them any more.  i cant believe that person would have such an attitude!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I agree.. there was just no reason for them to respond like that! Very rude.


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Feb 5 2005, 05:47 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sheryl, it just may be that their server is totally not working right but they just don't care. It appears that the contest is just a way to get people to the site to read the ads so Cheryl can collect money from the advertisers. It seems to be pretty much bogus, based on the experience with Flurry's entry. BTW, she is a Corgi owner, per some of the links in her email.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=33681
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks a broken server is a lot lighter on the heart, she is very rude about it.


----------



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

I voted twice but it was a few days apart.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sherylmint_@Feb 5 2005, 06:45 PM
> *Thanks a broken server is a lot lighter on the heart, she is very rude about it.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=33690*


[/QUOTE]
*<span style="color:red">Flurry is a WINNER to us.... your SM friends.....</span>*


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Feb 5 2005, 06:53 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Flurry is a winner to us.... your SM friends.....*
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=33694
[/B][/QUOTE]










































yes he is!


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava+Feb 5 2005, 07:07 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]










































yes he is!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=33695
[/B][/QUOTE]


Thank you so much


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sherylmint_@Jan 30 2005, 11:23 PM
> *http://members.aol.com/iluvpwcs/contest.html
> 
> Please vote for Flurry
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=32449*


[/QUOTE]



Voted!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Voted


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

Also voted.


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

I voted


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I voted today but it looks like the ole' doxy is going to be in first place. I don't say "win" because Flurry is the winner in my book.... and if all the votes for him had been counted he would have been in first place, too!


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Feb 6 2005, 10:04 PM
> *I voted today but it looks like the ole' doxy is going to be in first place. I don't say "win" because Flurry is the winner in my book.... and if all the votes for him had been counted he would have been in first place, too!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=33901*


[/QUOTE]

Thank you for all the support for Flurry. Everyone here worked so hard for him, the votes were there they just weren't registering. More important than the contest was knowing there was a lot of love and support here. He is a winner in our home and hearts and came in 2nd, not to shabby considering! Big








and







to everyone.
"Ruff",
Flurry and Sheryl


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Feb 5 2005, 06:50 PM
> *with that kind of response i dont think we should support them any more.  i cant believe that person would have such an attitude!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I will not support them either. How rude is that? 
Are they from MO?


----------

